# My Sweet Gracie



## caustin4 (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't believe I am writing one of these, but even more I can't believe this even happened. I have lost my beautiful Gracie girl. The only bunny I did not take to school with me passed away last week. She didn't want to go outisde one day, but it was raining so my mom thought nothing of it. The next day she came down and saw Gracie lying there, still. I am devastated by this loss. I love my Gracie Boo and still can't believe this happened. I should have brought her up to school with me even though at the time it seemed she would be happier styaing at home with more space. I don't know exactly how old she is, I rescued her last March. I wish the time I had with her was longer, her loss is killing me. People don't seem to understand why this is so horrible, but I lost my one of my children, one of my best friends. I'll love you forever my Gracie Boo.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Binky free Gracie. :rainbow:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss and I relate to everything you're feeling. It hurts terribly to loose a bunny love. She was your child and one of your best friends. She knew you loved her and had a wonderful life in your care. My heart goes out to you...

Binkie Free, Gracie. You will be loved and missed forever.
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh no so sorry for your loss. I think there are people who don't understand how much we love our buns. But we do here. 

They are never here long enough. Don't make yourself feel guilty about not taking her to school. It was just her time and nothing you did or didn't do. 
Binky free lil Gracie.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 5, 2012)

So sorry. :rainbow:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

I know how you feel - my bunns are my "children" and I'd be devastated if I lost one of them! I'm SO sorry you lost your little Gracie... but at least she had a great and loving home for the last part of her life! it's always so great when a rescue bunny gets a chance to be truly loved.

binky free, Gracie!


----------



## HEM (Nov 6, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss
Binky free Gracie!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 6, 2012)

I know how hard it is I love my lil Ash and I can't imagine life without him. 

Its a shame that rabbits didn't live longer. Binky free sweet Gracie you will be loved and missed forever.

See you at the Bridge sweet Gracie.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 6, 2012)

Were so sorry to hear you lost your little Gracie.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------

